# Moore's Story



## Moore

Hey guys. I'm Dalton, Im 18 years old and graduated Highscool from Peterborough Ontario and I'm currently in the recruiting process. I'd like to share my experiences as they come and hope you enjoy my own story. I've been glued to Army.ca since June 2014. I've read lots of your stories, read pretty much every page of the CFAT and Interview threads etc and have decided I'll now post my own thread for someone like me to read in the future for their own motivational sake. First off, I just want to thank everyone for contributing so much to this site because it's literally packed with everything you need to know. If it weren't for this site I honestly don't think I would've ever had the balls to apply. I wouldn't know what to expect and would have probably been nervous and felt pressured being faced with and in contact with members of the Canadian Armed Forces. When I was growing up I always remember Remembrance day being such an important thing. We'd have assemblies at school and there would be ceremonies. Never did I once think I could possibly be part of such a rich part of Canada with our history and help make Canada what it is today and help defend my country. Up until today, Ive only ever seen one member of the Canadian Forces in their camouflage uniform and that was at Tim Hortons many years ago and I thought it was the coolest thing. Just knowing being part of the Forces is a reality really makes me proud of myself and makes me feel great about what I could possibly be getting into.

My first thoughts about joining the Canadian forces were when I was around 11 years old. My older brother was really thinking about it and even got the application forms but never ended up doing anything with them. Ever since I've never really had a real solid idea of what I wanted as a career besides the usual Police Officer or something. I finally looked into the Forces website during my grade 12 year out of curiosity to see what they had to offer. To my surprise the army was completely different than I would've ever thought, I would have never guessed there were so many occupations to choose from. It's insane! Realizing my true potential is what started my crazy Forces.ca phase but growing up I told myself I would never join because I was well... scared. I took this career opportunity into serious consideration and decided I felt it was the right thing for me to do and I think I would be ok with having this as a career. I currently work at Walmart and the final nudge for me to apply was finding out that my co worker was also in the recruitment process.

In June of 2014 I went online and filled out my online application for the Canadian Forces. I had the whole thing filled out but waited until September 7th to actually submit it. In hindsight that was the worst thing I could've done because now I could probably be done my medical and interview. 2 days after submitting my application I got an automatic email response telling me that I was selected for further processing and to email the Oshawa CFRC for a CFAT Appointment. 6 days had passed since emailing the recruiting center and ever since I first applied I was glued to this website and forces.ca. I was literally looking at the Oshawa recruiting phone number about to phone and ask if they got my email when all of the sudden my phone started ringing and I knew exactly who it was. I stood up from my chair, and paced the living room while being told I'm speaking to a Sergeant and he wants me to write my CFAT a month from then on October 16th at 08:00 hours. I agreed right away and could not have been more excited. For this last month I've been constantly on here asking questions, and basically lurking around watching other people get warned for asking questions while I took that to my advantage in a way and just used the search or links someone would provide to them.

After a month of studying my math, verbal and spatial abilities I finally got to go in for my CFAT and TSD tests today. I was told afterwards on a one on one with the Sergeant that I had passed the test and qualified for all three of my trades. I had chosen Combat Engineer, Infantryman and Crewman. Now the only problem, which they constantly said during my four hours there, was that there were way more people applying for jobs than there are jobs themselves and that he couldn't tell me right there how competitive I was because he has to mark it in Oshawa and we were at the Peterborough Armoury. I've been told to phone Oshawa CFRC on October 24th to ask how competitive I am and to find out if I'll be selected for further processing. I'm really hoping all goes well and that my scores are competitve and that I'm able to have my medical and Interview booked next week as well. Thanks for reading guys, I will keep this thread updated when I have new information!


----------



## Moore

Hey, so I phoned the Oshawa CFRC today. I let the lady know that I had my CFAT a week ago and asked how competitive I was. She told me that Infantryman and Combat Engineer are both full and not to expect a phone call until the new year. She also said they probably won't be reopening those trades until April. She also said Crewman has 47 positions left but there's a selection on November 3rd and she wouldn't have time to get me through the medical and interview by then. I ended up asking her if she thought I would honestly get a call knowing how I scored and she said she thinks I would because I scored quite high on the TSD and CFAT combined and that I'm quite competitive. So hopefully all goes well and I get called for a medical and interview in the new year. I'm kind of disappointed that I missed this selection date and it will be a few months of waiting now but that's just how the game is played. Wish me luck guys haha I'll be phoning every couple of weeks just to keep my file in check.


----------



## cbucholc

Good luck man, you've made more progress than I have haha


----------



## Moore

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Good luck man, you've made more progress than I have haha



Thanks! And yikes, I think I remember seeing someone else applying from the same CFRC and theirs took forever as well. I consider myself lucky now. Have you been in contact every few weeks asking to book a CFAT?


----------



## cbucholc

They finally emailed me today for my CFAT !


----------



## KerryBlue

cbucholc said:
			
		

> They finally emailed me today for my CFAT !



Congrats, now you know you are moving through the process.


----------



## Moore

cbucholc said:
			
		

> They finally emailed me today for my CFAT !



That's good man, when is it booked for? Mine was a month exactly after they phoned me about it. Touch up on your grade 10 fractions, your basic grade 10 math in general and read a dictionary to get better at verbal skills hahaha.


----------



## Moore

Just an update. I phoned Ottawa CFRC on November 6th asking for an update on my process since My CFAT was finished October 16th. They basically told me that they were updating their system and not to even expect a phone call until January and to call back in January if they don't contact me. On November 13th I got a phone call from the Peterborough CFRC asking me to come in for a medical and interview on November 20th. As you can see this is no where near January and if you feel like you've got a long wait ahead of you it can change any second. I was also asked to fill out the forms for my background check so I can be merit listed as soon as possible. I'll update this thread again after the 20th.


----------



## cbucholc

Right on man! my CFAT is on tuesday, Im doing some last minute studying haha.


----------



## Moore

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Right on man! my CFAT is on tuesday, Im doing some last minute studying haha.



Haha Ya man. Goodluck on your CFAT! Keep me updated!


----------



## cbucholc

Moore said:
			
		

> Haha Ya man. Goodluck on your CFAT! Keep me updated!


Passes the CFAT today, I just have to get ahold of my highschool transcript before I get any further.


----------



## Moore

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Passes the CFAT today, I just have to get ahold of my highschool transcript before I get any further.



Good job man. I'm surprised they even let you sit the test without them. We had some kid come without his and they sent him home because of it. After he left we got a big speech about how applying to the CF is a real job and if we're not ready to listen to instructions then we should leave before we write the test. You wouldn't believe how many people in my group didn't have proper things brought in.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Moore said:
			
		

> We had some kid come without his and they sent him home because of it. After he left we got a big speech about how applying to the CF is a real job and if we're not ready to listen to instructions then we should leave before we write the test. You wouldn't believe how many people in my group didn't have proper things brought in.



Seems harsh! Understandable though. On my test day, a kid showed up to write the CFAT with no transcripts, AND he was supposed to write the test a week earlier. I was amazed they let him write it (though I'm pretty sure he failed anyways)

By the way, congrats on the quick process so far! But if you jump ahead of me, I'll be furious ;p


----------



## Treemoss

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Seems harsh! Understandable though. On my test day, a kid showed up to write the CFAT with no transcripts, AND he was supposed to write the test a week earlier. I was amazed they let him write it (though I'm pretty sure he failed anyways)
> 
> By the way, congrats on the quick process so far! But if you jump ahead of me, I'll be furious ;p



Reminds me of one of the guys I did my CFAT test back in April. He was there with his mom and grandparents(it's a typical thing in newfoundland that your family accompany you everywhere), clad in cut up jeans, flimsy shoes and a size too big hoody.  I don't he was all there to begin with, certainly not mature in anyway being in high school still, but after we wrote the test he was asking questions about it when the CO of the RC was literally in the next room listening so he got a bit of a mouthful for sure. Then when we did the substance form we were asked not to talk. Of course.. this guy was asking questions like, "what's a substance?" and stupid stuff like that, almost jokingly yet completely serious. The CO had to tell him several times to not talk to ask the other applicants questions. 

But yea.. moral of the story: First impressions right?


----------



## Moore

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Seems harsh! Understandable though. On my test day, a kid showed up to write the CFAT with no transcripts, AND he was supposed to write the test a week earlier. I was amazed they let him write it (though I'm pretty sure he failed anyways)
> 
> By the way, congrats on the quick process so far! But if you jump ahead of me, I'll be furious ;p



Haha well if they take it to heart they're not ready for bmq in my opinion. And haha thanks, I've gotten very lucky on my process so far but I'm sure I'll be in the waiting game after tomorrow!

Treemos, I had someone that probably looked the exact same in my class but he knew how to keep his thoughts to himself.


----------



## Moore

Hey guys. I just finished both my Interview and my medical. I think the interview went ok and the medical went alright as well. I had childhood asthma and it didn't create a problem for me at all. The only thing that did create a problem was my vision test. I'm required to get my eyes checked and have them fill out a form I was provided with and either have them fax it or mail it to Toronto. Overall I think I did well today and I'm hoping to be on the merit list in February which is when I was told to phone back. Their new fiscal year starts in April and he told me (roughly) that they will be hiring 1,055 Infantry, 250 crewman and 250 Combat engineers. So now all I have left to do is have this vision form mailed in, and then I'm waiting it out for a few months.


----------



## cbucholc

Awesome ! Were defiently going to be in same bmq haha and they let me write the tests because I had brought my college transcript and my high school diploma but my high school transcript is actually coming in the mail it justtakes a bit, they told me once I bring those in a should have an I ter view scheduled in a few days. There was some people that were there that didn't even bring the proper ID so I guess some people just don't take it as seriously as others.


----------



## Moore

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Awesome ! Were defiently going to be in same bmq haha and they let me write the tests because I had brought my college transcript and my high school diploma but my high school transcript is actually coming in the mail it justtakes a bit, they told me once I bring those in a should have an I ter view scheduled in a few days. There was some people that were there that didn't even bring the proper ID so I guess some people just don't take it as seriously as others.



Thanks haha and oh I see, atleast you brought in some sort of transcript. I had my eyes checked today! Luckily I didn't need to book an appointment to have it done in a week like everywhere else wanted me to do. My eyes are apparently not to bad and I had the form filled out and faxed to Toronto CFRC for the Senior Medical Technician there as requested. Now I'm literally in the hurry up and wait stage. I also sent the Senior Medical Technician an email asking him to confirm he got the fax. Now just waiting for an email back and for my background check to be completed.  :cheers:


----------



## Flatliner

You must be pumped today with both of those pieces out of the way. Hopefully your next call is a good one!


----------



## Moore

Flatliner said:
			
		

> You must be pumped today with both of those pieces out of the way. Hopefully your next call is a good one!



Thanks! And lets hope so! I'm phoning in 3 weeks to see if I've been put on the merit list or even completed the background check etc before they close their offices for 3 weeks for system updates.


----------



## Moore

Received an email today confirming these received my Visual Acuity form through their fax machine and everything appears to be in order.


----------



## Rexracer

Wow good news man !!! My interview is in 3 hrs. Seems like you're just powering through !!!


----------



## Moore

Rexracer said:
			
		

> Wow good news man !!! My interview is in 3 hrs. Seems like you're just powering through !!!



It is good news! I hope you did well on your interview!


----------



## Moore

Hey guys, I got my job offer today after a surprisingly fast 3 month process. I was offered Infantryman and I swear in on February 5th, at 11:30 AM Oshawa. I'm driving my own vehicle to BMQ and have to arrive on February 7th and start February 9th. If you guys have any questions you can always pm me as Id be glad to help anyone still going through the process. Thanks to the site staff and community this site has really helped me a lot and I would have been totally lost without it so thank you guys again.


----------



## Treemoss

Wow.. congrats mang! Didnt know they were still calling at this time in the holiday season heh.


----------



## Moore

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Wow.. congrats mang! Didnt know they were still calling at this time in the holiday season heh.



Thanks man! I wish you luck on a speedy process, you're almost done.


----------



## Voldeen

Congrats on the call Moore! I got a call myself.. except they said my medical was flagged for vision... I has given a V4 and got cut from my three trades   They asked me if there were any other trades I would be interested in and I asked if Ammo Tech and ACISS were available for V4, they said yes so I applied. Now back on the waiting list for my interview, but the medical I don't have to do again!


----------



## Moore

Voldeen said:
			
		

> Congrats on the call Moore! I got a call myself.. except they said my medical was flagged for vision... I has given a V4 and got cut from my three trades   They asked me if there were any other trades I would be interested in and I asked if Ammo Tech and ACISS were available for V4, they said yes so I applied. Now back on the waiting list for my interview, but the medical I don't have to do again!


 Thanks man! After I completed my medical they sent me away with a Visual Acuity (Non-Aircrew) form to have filled out by an optometrist. Cost me $25 but I faxed the form in on the same day. I'm sorry to hear that you couldn't  do your chosen trades, good luck in your new trades and I hope you get your process done quickly!


----------



## Moore

So the time has finally come and ended for my hurry up and wait period for now. I'm swearing in tomorrow at 11:30 AM, and I leave this Saturday morning. I couldn't be more excited and I'm nervous to see what's coming for me but I think someone would be lying if they said that they weren't. If possible and if time allows, I'll keep my thread updated weekly so I can provide the newest information for those wondering as sort of a contribution to all of the help that I've been provided by Army.ca in the past.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Congrats and good luck sir! I hope to cross your path at some point! Maybe enjoy a cold one. Looking forward to hearing your experiences before I go.


----------



## Moore

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Congrats and good luck sir! I hope to cross your path at some point! Maybe enjoy a cold one. Looking forward to hearing your experiences before I go.



Thank you man and that sounds good to me!


----------



## cbucholc

Ive been waiting for my interview for 3 months now. Im sure Ill see you around some day. Have a great time man keep the updates coming.


----------



## Moore

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Ive been waiting for my interview for 3 months now. Im sure Ill see you around some day. Have a great time man keep the updates coming.



That sucks man! And thanks bud, I will!


----------



## Treemoss

Good luck Monday. I'm sure I'll see you within the next couple weeks mate.


----------



## Moore

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Good luck Monday. I'm sure I'll see you within the next couple weeks mate.



Thanks man!


----------



## ShadyBrah

How's week 2 going? Hope you're making lots of friends! ;P


----------



## Moore

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> How's week 2 going? Hope you're making lots of friends! ;P



Hey man it's alright, got my week 3 patches last night. Few strange critters on my platoon but so far we have had 1 warrior, 1 Injury, and 2 vrs. It also seems like every Friday we get 1-3 new people tht have been recoursed. We got someone from week 11 last week lol. This week is first aid, and apparently obstacle course on Tuesday and 5km ruck on Friday.


----------



## cryco

when you say one warrior, what do you mean?


----------



## mariomike

cryco said:
			
		

> when you say one warrior, what do you mean?



This?

 Warrior Platoon  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/108268.0


----------



## ShadyBrah

Ah the obstacle course! I'm excited for my first shot at it. Well enjoy it for me, and stay healthy!


----------



## Moore

Yes, Warrior platoon. I should have been more clear in my post, sorry. And haha will do man, I'll let you know how it goes. You'll most likely be here in the blue sector with me when you get here in March so you likely won't be getting cubicles it will be pods.


----------



## ShadyBrah

What would a pod be? Just an open room for everybody? As long as someone can see my sleepy a** and 'motivate' me if I sleep in!  I'm working on it though...Hard transition from working the night shifts.


----------



## Moore

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> What would a pod be? Just an open room for everybody? As long as someone can see my sleepy a** and 'motivate' me if I sleep in!  I'm working on it though...Hard transition from working the night shifts.



It's a room with 6 personal bedrooms in it and 1 bathroom with 2 showers, 1 toilet and 3 sinks lol. You'll be forced to wake up at 5 every morning to meet your daily timings so there will never be sleeping in unless it's a weekend when you have to wake up at 7.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Forced? Sounds.. Intimidating.


----------



## Moore

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Forced? Sounds.. Intimidating.



Basically you have a platoon of 60 and your daily scheduel is wake up 5:10, breakfast 5:30. If you're not 10 minutes early you're late. You also have to shower and shave each morning because it's mandatory. It will be a swipe of you're caught so really you're waking up at about 4:30 so if you sleep in your whole platoon is going to be banging on your door telling you to hurry your ass up haha.


----------



## cbucholc

Sounds like a blast haha. I cant believe how fast you went through the process. I have my medical march 5th and my recruiter says he is giving me a favourable recommendation which is good im assuming. Still trying to get the girlfriend on board with all this though, so far that's the hardest part. By the time I get to BMQ you'll be in Career training haha.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Well maybe I'll warn my platoon before hand, better safe than sorry. I've been getting the hang of 6:30, so I'm almost there! Lol


----------



## Moore

ShadyBrah said:
			
		

> Well maybe I'll warn my platoon before hand, better safe than sorry. I've been getting the hang of 6:30, so I'm almost there! Lol



Haha you'll get used to dragging yourself out of bed at 4:30 believe me. Once you get to friday night you'll love life, and unless you want to waste time and make your bed every morning you don't sleep in your sheets or anything at all until Monday night because linen exchange is on Tuesday's. Instead you take the fire blanket at the end and sleep in it lol.


----------



## ShadyBrah

I heard my alarm at 5:30 today, which is rare! However I went back to bed since I'm coming down with something. I've heard all the tricks for training, can't wait to put them to use!  have a good week Private.


----------



## Jschof

Hate to resurrect an old portion of a post, but I definitely know what you mean when you talk about, shall we say, "less than impressive" first impressions. 
For a little background, I am 18 years old and live in Alberta and am currently in the process of applying for going in to be a pilot (finished my CFAT, medical, interview) and am just waiting for Aircrew selection. I went for my CFAT appointment in Edmonton, Alberta later last year and all I can remember was how much I was stressing about having every form filled out perfectly, and being 30 minutes early to my appointment,  even dressing to impress (despite no formal guidelines for that particular appointment, as I'm sure you're aware), and so on and so forth. 
So I show up and am stressing over this test, and about 45 minutes later I saw another applicant, around my age, waltz in with his camo sweatpants, ratty work boots, and his head shaved, which I assume was his technique for convincing the recruiter to hire him on the spot  :facepalm:
Basically this guy had shown up with none of the required forms to write his CFAT, let alone his ID and I'm at least 60% sure that he was on some kind of substance at the time of arrival... But hey, maybe he was trying to relax for the test I guess? ???
Anyways, luckily for him, the wonderful Cpl. had given him new forms to fill out and allowed him to write the test anyways, and his fate was left in the hands of his own intelligence, even as scary of a thought as that may be ;p
I think it all depends on who you end up dealing with at the recruitment center, some recruiters probably have different policies and levels of magnanimity than others, so I guess you occasionally might get lucky. 
As far as your progress is going I would like to congratulate you, I understand how frustrating it can be at times! 
Sounds like you are well on your way to a successful and fulfilling career in the Armed Forces.
Hope some day we may cross paths, and all the best wishes to you at BMQ and beyond  
Cheers


----------



## Moore

Thanks Jschof! 

So I'm finally graduating BMQ this Thursday. I can't believe its already been 3 months, I don't know if time has sped by or been slow. I definitely learned quite a few things being here though and can't wait for Meaford.


----------



## Mudshuvel

First time I ever read 'can't wait for Meaford'


----------



## cbucholc

Great work man! I leave for BMQ on may 23 finally woo ! (ironically thats my sisters birthday haha) my girlfriend isnt to happy about the whole situation still though.


----------



## BlueAngels14

Voldeen said:
			
		

> Congrats on the call Moore! I got a call myself.. except they said my medical was flagged for vision... I has given a V4 and got cut from my three trades   They asked me if there were any other trades I would be interested in and I asked if Ammo Tech and ACISS were available for V4, they said yes so I applied. Now back on the waiting list for my interview, but the medical I don't have to do again!



Voldeen if you don't mind me asking, which three trades were you disqualified from because of your V4 vision ? My vision is the only part of the medical I'm worried about as well.


----------



## PuckChaser

All occupations by medical requirement here: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page


----------

